# RegCleanPro



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

worth buying? says it found numerous errors on free scan-since the speed test on my computer results is--Ping .67 Download .49 and Upload .26-dont seem right for so called high speed internet


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

It is a bogus program. It will tell you that it found these things to get you to buy their software to "fix" these problems. There are free options out there that will do a better job and not install their own versions of spyware like RegCleanPro does.
Look up Spybot Search and Destroy as a free alternative.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I used this one to clean up and repair registry errors in Windows.
http://www.dtransfer.com/products/pc-optimization/registry-repair/
The regcleanpro has nothing to do with spyware etc.
It cleans and repairs the Registry in Windows.
A very useful tool to have and use.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> The regcleanpro has nothing to do with spyware etc.
> It cleans and repairs the Registry in Windows.


Just so you know, most sophisticated spyware is rooted in the registry.



ceresone said:


> says it found numerous errors on free scan


What did you expect it to say?

If you aren't having trouble, don't go looking for it.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Everyone. I was , or am, having problems, computer is running very slow, and internet is crawling, meaning everything takes as long as dial up to load. not much on this computer, as its fairly new, so guess I'll call the phone company and complain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Have you done an data rate speed test first? I like this one . It will show your speed and you can compare it to what you're paying for. If the speed is good, something else is going on with your computer. I just checked and my speed was 81% of the max I can possibly get, which is real good. If my actual data rate is less than a fourth of what my max speed is, thats when I call.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> Thanks, Everyone. I was , or am, having problems, computer is running very slow, and internet is crawling, meaning everything takes as long as dial up to load. not much on this computer, as its fairly new, so guess I'll call the phone company and complain.


I think you should resolve your computer speed problems before speaking to your Internet provider.

When do you notice the computer being slow? What operating system do you have, and how much memory do you have?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I might be giving you more than you ask, but I want to be sure---Its a DellXPS7100, with Windows 7 Premium--Physical Memory 8GB Available 5.80 Virtual Memory 16 GB Available 13.3 GB


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> I might be giving you more than you ask, but I want to be sure---Its a DellXPS7100, with Windows 7 Premium--Physical Memory 8GB Available 5.80 Virtual Memory 16 GB Available 13.3 GB


Your system is more than adequate. When do you observe your computer running slowly? What applications are you running when it happens?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

everything--like trying to open this HomesteadingToday-its as bad as my dial-up was, I really cant read a speed test accurately, but the results are above from Speedtest.net


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> everything--like trying to open this HomesteadingToday-its as bad as my dial-up was, I really cant read a speed test accurately, but the results are above from Speedtest.net


Loading a web page slowing is not normally an indicator of a slow computer.

Do you have a modem and router in your home? Have you tried power cycling them (turning them off, then back on)? I would try power cycling first, but if that doesn't help you will need to have your Internet provider check it out.


----------

